
Every entrepreneur should start blogging - 1bytebeta
https://medium.com/@shlominissan/5-reasons-every-entrepreneur-should-start-blogging-eeeb64bfa06
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I'm of the mind that everyone period should start blogging. Whether they
should continue... Remains to be seen.

